# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Hollandë

## Rrap Cungu

Le të lajmrohet ndokush...nga Holanda. Si është e mundur kjo...njoh shumë shqiptarë nga tërë bota virtuale, kurse nga Holanda ku jam edhe vet, askend.

----------


## LowLander

Hej Rrap, 

Mos u bej merak se nuk je i vetem. Ne te vertete ne hollande ka shume shqiptare po sipas shenjave ata nuk jane shume te preukupuar me internetin. Making money is more important.

----------


## _ShPiRtI_3

pershendetje dhe nga mua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rrap Cungu

Ooooooo...shqiptarë nga Holanda, ejani edhe ju në Forumin Shqiptar, se me një lule nuk qelë pranvera, me një Rrap nuk quhet mali mal. Dokuni edhe ju këndej se do të mendojnë bota se jemi asimiluar fare e nuk na ndihet zani ma...

Ooooooo...burra moreeeee heeeeeeeeeej. Ejani nesër tek lama, merrni kosa e zengji...Rrap Cungu ka nevojë për argat tek Luadhet e Zabelit. O burraaaaaa heeeeeeeej...

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lolz Une isha ne Holland dhe plot kishte shqiptare por shume pak me familjet e tyre vetem cuna te ri dhe profesioni? Dealers  :shkelje syri:  Shisnin miellin  :shkelje syri: 

Shnet

----------


## Marcos

hello nga amsterdami ka me shum gjera te bukura ktu per ta kaluar kohen por megjithate ja vlen te bashkbisedosh me patriotet

----------


## MtrX

Ne Hollande thate? ja une jam ne Hollande, c'kemi njehere si keni qene? Mire po ia kaloni ju te Hollandes? 
Tani nuk di me cfare te shkruaj se nuk po shoh gje permbajtje ne kete teme, po nuk besoj se ka shume shqiptare ne Hollande qe jane edhe antare ne forum...

----------


## malli

Ja dhe nje pershendetje nga komshia  Antwerpen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Genti267

ka shqiptare plot ne hollande,ka edhe qe shfletojne faqet e internetit, por jo te gjthe jane forumista.
Une vete rri ne eindhoven, ajt shendet! Doei

----------


## xxxbledixxx

Hollanda eshte cool

----------


## RTP

Erdha.
Ku te ulem?
Me beni nje vend ...
Pini kafe dhe nuk qani koken per mu?!
Une a?
Po ,jam nga Nederlands-i.
Jo,nuk kam linde ketu,kam lind ne Prishtine.
Po,punoj.
Jo.
Urdhno?
 :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Arnhem

Mirdita
Provoni nje here ne faqen:

http://users.raketnet.nl/shqiptaretnehollande/

Dhe nuk do te zhgenjeheni.Kontaktoni me email dhe thoani se ku ndodheni e pothuaj 99% do gjeni nje shqiptar prane jush

Suksese  :xhemla:   :xhemla:   :xhemla:

----------


## Arnhem

> Ja dhe nje pershendetje nga komshia  Antwerpen


pershendetje nga komshiu nga Arnhemi

----------


## Arnhem

> pershendetje dhe nga mua


Ku eshte ky vend ku dashuria ska vlere????

----------


## RTP

Shqiptaret ne Holande nuk mbidhen asnjehere ne ndonje aheng apo festival apo mbramje shoqerore...

Pse ndodhe kjo?

----------


## rili

sepse sa here qe jane mbledhur per ndonje aktivitet kane ndodhur probleme thyerje gjakosje dhe ka shume kohe qe nuk behen aktivitete un per vete kur isha ne hollande per aktivitete te ndryshme shkoja ne gjermani ose ne belgjike do doja te dija nese ka ndonje nga forumistat qe jeton ne den bosch

----------


## Arcimedes

Po k'tu ne Hollande a ka ndonje shqiptar tjeter?

Un jam nga Durresi i Shqiperise dhe jetoj ne shtepine time ne provinci Gelderland te Hollandes. Kam mbaruar studimet dhe tani punoj.

Kam deshire te njihem me shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Holland.

Neqoftese banoni ketu atehere shkruani dicka ju lutem. Po te doni mundeni qe edhe te me dergoni ndonje mesazh privat. Un do ju pergjigjem pastaj se shpejti. 

Shpresoj te kete ndonje.

----------


## zagoriti

hoi
ckemi? si ja kalon? edhe une jetoj ne Gelderland( arnhem) po deshe te flasim me bej add ne msn dreamclub100@hotmail.com

----------


## dibrani2006

gout morgen nederlands

----------


## Arcimedes

Goede morgen dibrani. 

Hoe gaat het met jou?

Kjo fjala "gout" nuk eshte Hollandeze. Nga eshte kjo fjale dibrani; cfare gjuhe eshte kjo?  


Doei..... en ik wens jou al het goede toe....

Kalofshi mire

----------

